# Iets beu/ gewoon/zat zijn



## ThomasK

Deze constructie lijkt mij wat bijzonder: het lijkt een direct object, maar niet helemaal? In andere talen lijkt daar soms een genitief gebruikelijk (_j'en ai marre, I am sick of it_, maar ook_ I am fed up with it_). 

Ik vond deze lijst [ik herschikte de woorden wel wat]: 



> · Adjectieven: _HET moe, beu, zat, kwijt, bijster, gewaar [worden], zeker, gewoon, gewend, machtig, waard, _ --- [minder evident] _HET ??? rijk, deelachtig, indachtig, ???? (zich) bewust, , schuldig_
> _· VzC’s en adverbia: van plan, van zins, voornemens, op het spoor_
> · NC’s: _meester, de baas
> _



Niet al die woorden passen, vind ik. Opvallend bijvoorbeeld dat je ze soms niet met 'het' kan combineren, wel met 'iets'; vreemd. En 'bewust' : daar moet toch altijd 'van' worden gebruikt (_ik ben mij ervan/ van iets bewust_) ? 'Schuldig' alleen in figuurlijke zin:_ ik ben je een verklaring schuldig_. 

Zijn er nog meer ? 
_
[Ik hoop dat ik met deze vraag binnen de scope blijf van de toegestane vragen... Het lijkt mij idiomatisch gesproken één constructie en een zeer courante... ]_


----------



## bibibiben

Het gaat hier in alle gevallen om een naamwoordelijk gezegde. In een naamwoordelijk gezegde is geen plaats voor een direct object (oftewel lijdend voorwerp). Om het beestje toch een naam te geven is gekozen voor de benaming _oorzakelijk voorwerp_. In de ons omringende talen wordt in dit soort gevallen vaak een voorzetselvoorwerp gebruikt of een werkwoordelijk gezegde (met daarin dus een lijdend voorwerp). Soms is ook in het Nederlands een herformulering mogelijk waarin een voorzetselvoorwerp verschijnt of een werkwoordelijk gezegde inclusief lijdend voorwerp.

In de zinnen hieronder heb ik het oorzakelijk voorwerp gecursiveerd:

Ik ben _jouw gezeur_ moe/zat/beu.
Is zij werkelijk _al haar geld_ kwijt?
Ik ben _het spoor_ bijster.
De lerares werd _de pesterijtjes van de leerlingen_ niet onmiddellijk gewaar.
Je bent hier _je leven_ niet zeker.
Dat aapje is _het spelen met soortgenoten _nog niet gewoon/gewend. (= Dat aapje is het nog niet gewoon/gewend _om met soortgenoten te spelen_.)
Zij beweert _zeven talen_ machtig te zijn.
Zo'n bedrieger is _al die aandacht_ niet waard.
Ik ben _uw gunst_ deelachtig.
Altijd is hij _zijn vaders raad_ indachtig geweest.
Natuurlijk zijn wij _het gevaar_ bewust.
Was jij mij niet _vijftig euro_ schuldig?
_Wat_ is Harold in godsnaam van plan?
Zijn buurman zou _iets vreselijks_ van zins zijn.
Mijn schoonouders zijn goddank voornemens _te verhuizen _(= beknopte bijzin die de functie van oorzakelijk voorwerp vervult).
_Welk gevaar_ denkt Isa dan op het spoor te zijn gekomen?
Wij zijn _de brand_ meester.
Deze club is _de tegenpartij_ duidelijk de baas.


----------



## ThomasK

Hartelijjk dank voor deze uitgebreide lijst !

Ik vermoed dat je je voor de benaming baseert op de ANS, B. Lijkt mij zeker te verantwoorden, hoewel: is die 'moe', 'zat', 'beu', niet het echte nwg, en hangt het object daar niet van af? Ik vind oorzakelijk voorwerp zeker een goeie hypothese, maar mij valt op dat je het heel vaak door een soort genitief kan vervangen (al is dit argument ingegeven door vergelijking met andere talen: tired of, marre de, ...), en dan lijkt oorzakelijk voorwerp niet de meest evidente verklaring. Houden deze opmerkingen van mij steek, denk je ?


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, _moe_, _zat_, _beu_ (of _kwijt, bijster, gewaar, zeker, gewoon, gewend_ etc.) zijn onderdeel van het naamwoordelijk gezegde. Die zinsdelen zijn dan ook niet problematisch te noemen. Problematisch zijn alleen die zinsdelen die ogen als een direct object (lijdend voorwerp). Die mogen geen direct object zijn, omdat een naamwoordelijk gezegde geen direct object kan bevatten. 

De benaming _oorzakelijk voorwerp_ heb ik niet van de ANS, maar van _Nederlandse Grammatica_ van Van den Toorn (en andere gezaghebbende bronnen). Het komt mij voor als een benaming bij gebrek aan beter.

In andere (Europese) talen zie je inderdaad dat het oorzakelijk voorwerp vaak overeenkomt met een indirect object, voorzetselvoorwerp of een direct object, hoewel ook andere constructies mogelijk zijn.

*Zij is het leven moe.
*Sie ist des Lebens müde.
She is tired of life.
Elle est lasse de vivre.

*Hij werd het niet gewaar.
*Er merkte es nicht.
He didn’t notice it.
Il ne s’en est pas aperçu.

*Ik ben het geld kwijt.*
Ich habe das Geld verloren.
I lost the money.
J'ai perdu l'argent.


Zoals ik al zei, kan ook het Nederlands het oorzakelijk voorwerp van zich afschudden: 
Zij is moe van het leven (in plaats van: zij is het leven moe).
Hij merkte het niet (in plaats van: hij werd het niet gewaar).
Ik heb het geld verloren (in plaats van: ik ben het geld kwijt).


----------



## marrish

Na zo'n grondige analyse is *het* mij *moeilijk *iets toe te voegen, toch heb ik opgemerkt dat er vraagtekens bij ''rijk'' staan en dat er nog geen voorbeeld van vermeld werd. Misschien dit kan ervoor dienen: "De mineralen die het land *rijk* is."


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben er mij wel van bewust dat een parallel in een andere taal vaak geen echt equivalent is, zeker ook inzake 'het geld kwijt zijn', waar de vertalingen eerder naar een activiteit verwijzen is die is afgelopen, en de uitdrukking naar het resultaat. 

 Ik merkte plots dat ook ANS deze voorwerpen als oorzakelijk beschouwt. Interessant is dat ze deze voorwerpen ook linken aan voorzetselvoorwerpen  bij adjectieven: 


> _afhankelijk van_,                                      _afkerig van_,                                      _bang voor/van_,                                      _bedacht op_,                                      _bedreven in_,                                      _beducht voor_,                                      _begaan met_,                                      _begerig naar_,                                      _behept met_,                                      _bekend met_,                                      _belust op_,                                      _benieuwd naar_,                                      _bereid tot_,                                      _besloten tot_,                                      _bestand tegen_,                                      _bestemd tot_,                                      _betrokken bij/in _[etc.]



 Dat lijkt mij heel terecht, en de relatie lijkt mij in wezen zowat dezelfde: een voorwerp-band. In beide herken ik een  een adj. + [koppel-]ww. met voorwerp... En de constructie lijkt mij minder 'gewoon' dan (eerder uitzonderlijk, ..., in vergelijking met) een ww. met voorwerp. 

Maar daar is er semantisch een andere richting, lijkt mij, zoals ook bij andere woorden hierboven: _van _kan heel goed een oorzakelijke band aangeven, maar spontaan vind ik de _(van) iets_ in _zich bewust zijn, _semantisch geen echte oorzaak, al vermoed ik dat het historisch zo is opgevat (dat de dingen de oorzaak zijn van onze gewaarwording, zoals in _see/ seem, blijken/ blikken, look/ like_, enz.)
_
@Marrish: de aanvulling met 'rijk' is prima, waarvoor dank, maar 'het is mij mogelijk' is een heel andere constructie, want de 'het' is er [voorlopig] onderwerp en de 'mij' is meewerkend voorwerp (of 'betrokkenheidsvoorwerp'?). Wel zou je deze constructie als een subjectvariant van de besproken constructie kunnen bekijken, maar met onpersoonlijk onderwerp: _het kan/ is mogelijk_. Die kan dan vaak nog door een zinsbijwoord worden vervangen (_ik kan jammer genoeg niets toevoegen - het is jammer dat ik niets... _)_


----------



## bibibiben

Een deel van je commentaar kan ik niet volgen, ThomasK, maar een ander deel wel. Daar wil ik wel op reageren.

Ja, het is best mogelijk dat elk oorzakelijk voorwerp in een ver of minder ver verleden door een voorzetsel werd voorafgegaan. Zo betekende 'quite *van* den live sijn' dat je je leven kwijt was (oftewel dat je van het leven beroofd was). In de verouderde uitdrukking 'oud en *der* dagen zat' is nog een genitiefconstructie te zien. En 'ik ben gewend *aan* dit leventje' komt in feite overeen met 'ik ben dit leventje gewend'. Ook is 'de mineralen waar*aan* het land rijk is' te vergelijken met 'de mineralen die het land rijk is'.

Als om welke reden ook het voorzetsel wegslijt of verdonkeremaand raakt, zit je met een zinsdeel dat op een lijdend voorwerp begint te lijken. In een naamwoordelijk gezegde is dat zwaar problematisch. De term _voorzetselvoorwerp-zonder-voorzetsel_ zou misschien passender zijn dan _oorzakelijk voorwerp_, maar het is natuurlijk wel een mondvol ...


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien ook interessant: onze verre voorouders zeiden nog 'het heeft mij beu'. Een rechttoe-rechtaan werkwoordelijk gezegde met een onderwerp (_het_) en een lijdend voorwerp (_mij_). Toen dit verbasterd werd tot 'ik ben het beu', zat je met de ellende van een naamwoordelijk gezegde waaraan een zinsdeel hangt dat zich voordoet als een lijdend voorwerp. De term _voorzetselvoorwerp-zonder-voorzetsel_ zou in dit geval ongepast zijn, want het is best mogelijk dat _beu_ nooit vergezeld is geweest van een voorzetselvoorwerp.

Opvallend is wel dat er anno nu Nederlandstaligen zijn die _beu_ laten vergezellen van het voorzetsel _van. _Geplukt van internet:
— Mensen die beu zijn van hun collega's, gefrustreerd zijn over politici, woedend over bankiers, jaloers op oppervlakkige beroemdheden... 
— De Surinamers in Nederland zijn er stil van. Of omdat ze beu zijn van de natie Suriname en alle hoop op verbetering daar hebben laten varen.  Of omdat ze weten dat ze met hun Nederlandse paspoort al snel als betweterige 'zwarte Hollander' te boek staan wanneer ze over Suriname oordelen. 
— "Ik ben beu van zijn rozen, ik ben beu van hem ..." zei ze tegen haar boze spiegelbeeld.
— De vader van Maxima Zorreguieta is beu van alle belangstelling van de media voor hem en zijn dochter.

Knap intrigerend.


----------



## ThomasK

'Beu van': die ontwikkeling was mij onbekend. Blijkbaar een Nederlands fenomeen, of zo lijkt het mij toch. 

 'Beu': die uitdrukking met onpersoonlijk subject is mij niet helemaal onbekend. Etymologisch zou het te verklaren zijn, als 'beu' oorspronkelijk een interjectie was... Maar er lijkt vaak een link te bestaan tussen het opvallen  of zichtbaar zijn zelf en het zien zelf, of tussen een gebeuren en het causatief, wat ik probeerde te suggereren met de koppels in mijn vierde alinea hierboven. 

 Verdwijnende preposiies: ik heb de indruk dat in Nederland data zonder 'op' kunnen worden geschreven, zoals _Hij zal 16 juli komen o_f zo. Vermoedelijk een vorm van redundantie, zoals die ontwikkeling met _wegens _(_wegens te zwaar_). Bij ons is dat verdwijnen van 'op' vooralsnog onmogelijk, maar wie weet.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> 'Beu van': die ontwikkeling was mij onbekend. Blijkbaar een Nederlands fenomeen, of zo lijkt het mij toch.


 
Nee, er zijn ook voorbeelden op Belgische sites te vinden. Zo is de eerste door mij geciteerde zin van Vlaamse makelij.

Waarschijnlijk is het vanwege het ritme dat men z'n toevlucht tot 'beu zijn van' neemt. Neem bijvoorbeeld die eerste geciteerde zin uit mijn vorige post:
_Mensen__ die beu zijn van hun collega's, gefrustreerd zijn over politici, woedend over bankiers, jaloers op oppervlakkige beroemdheden..._

De zin hierboven heeft een veel beter ritme dan deze zin:_
Mensen__ die hun collega's beu zijn, gefrustreerd zijn over politici, woedend over bankiers, jaloers op oppervlakkige beroemdheden..._

Hetzelfde geldt voor de vierde geciteerde zin:
_De vader van Maxima Zorreguieta is beu van alle belangstelling van de media voor hem en zijn dochter.
_
Deze zin heeft dan wel het stempel 'grammaticaal in orde', maar het ritme komt mij minder prettig voor:
_De vader van Maxima Zorreguieta is alle belangstelling van de media voor hem en zijn dochter beu.
_Dat zinsdeeltje aan het eind bungelt in deze zin nogal hinderlijk, lijkt mij.



ThomasK said:


> Verdwijnende preposiies: ik heb de indruk dat in Nederland data zonder 'op' kunnen worden geschreven, zoals _Hij zal 16 juli komen o_f zo. Vermoedelijk een vorm van redundantie, zoals die ontwikkeling met _wegens _(_wegens te zwaar_). Bij ons is dat verdwijnen van 'op' vooralsnog onmogelijk, maar wie weet.



Ja, ook een interessante ontwikkeling. Het is best mogelijk dat sprekers het voorzetsel in dit soort zinsdelen onbewust als weinig zinvol ervaren. Of er nu wel of geen voorzetsel staat, een dergelijk zinsdeel kan niet anders dan de functie van een bijwoordelijke bepaling van tijd vervullen (en kan bijvoorbeeld geen lijdend voorwerp zijn). Wellicht spelen ook andere factoren een rol, wie weet.


----------



## bibibiben

In mijn bericht van 17 augustus staat een storende fout:
 Natuurlijk zijn wij het gevaar bewust
Correct is uiteraard:
 Natuurlijk zijn wij *ons* het gevaar bewust.
Ook correct, maar dan met het oorzakelijk voorwerp getransformeerd tot voorzetselvoorwerp:
 Natuurlijk zijn wij ons bewust van het gevaar.


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> [...] _@Marrish: de aanvulling met 'rijk' is prima, waarvoor dank, maar 'het is mij mogelijk' is een heel andere constructie, want de 'het' is er [voorlopig] onderwerp en de 'mij' is meewerkend voorwerp (of 'betrokkenheidsvoorwerp'?). Wel zou je deze constructie als een subjectvariant van de besproken constructie kunnen bekijken, maar met onpersoonlijk onderwerp: _het kan/ is mogelijk_. Die kan dan vaak nog door een zinsbijwoord worden vervangen (_ik kan jammer genoeg niets toevoegen - het is jammer dat ik niets... _)_


De uitleg stel ik zeer op prijs (en het was ''het is mij moeilijk, niet mogelijk )


----------



## ThomasK

"Het is mij moeilijk" blijft van dezelfde categorie: subject - kww. - voorwerp - pred./ nw. gezegde (adj.)...


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> "Het is mij moeilijk" blijft van dezelfde categorie: subject - kww. - voorwerp - pred./ nw. gezegde (adj.)...


Begrepen, daar ben ik sowieso voor de uitleg dankbaar! Wat staat kww. voor?


----------



## ThomasK

Koppelwerkwoord, zoals_ zijn, lijken, schijnen, blijken, worden_, ...


----------



## marrish

Nog eens bedankt.


----------

